# Virgin TV 360



## PolkaDot (5 Jan 2021)

Hi all,

Reviewing my bundle with Virgin Media and I see they have a new TV box/service now:





						TV360 - Virginmedia.ie
					

Welcome to the home of our amazing Virgin TV 360.




					www.virginmedia.ie
				




Wondering if anyone has used this yet and what the feedback is like? The new TV 360 box replaces the old Horizon box that most customers currently have.

Be useful to hear more about the TV 360 box before taking the plunge! Thanks


----------



## Páid (5 Jan 2021)

Look at the reviews on youtube before you take the plunge. They are just catching up to Sky in my view anyway.

Also, I read here that you may not get the new box if you sign up as a new customer or renew.


----------



## Coldwarrior (5 Jan 2021)

Got it today, so far from a quick 5 min look around it it's a lot faster/better than the old rubbish Horizon box, though I wouldn't call it extremely snappy/responsive. The remote is nicer, it has apps for things like Amazon Prime and Netflix (though no real benefit if you have a smart TV) and its definitely a lot quieter that the Horizon box, which often sounded like an airplane about to take off. 

Can't compare it to a Sky Q box as I haven't used one but if you're sticking with Virgin for the broadband it's probably worth the upgrade.


----------



## PolkaDot (11 Jan 2021)

Hi @Coldwarrior. Just wondering how your 360 box is working after the first week? All ok?


----------



## HollyBud (11 Jan 2021)

Hi, is the multiroom box wireless, so does it connect over wifi with only power needed?
thanks


----------



## Coldwarrior (11 Jan 2021)

PolkaDot said:


> Hi @Coldwarrior. Just wondering how your 360 box is working after the first week? All ok?



Yeah it's pretty good, I'm happy with it. The best new feature I've found is you can go back to the start of a programme even if you only switched over to it mid way through. The TV guide is also usable again (compared to the last box), recording seems to work properly and there's a Profiles feature that I haven't set up yet but think its for having different favourite channels for different users.



HollyBud said:


> Hi, is the multiroom box wireless, so does it connect over wifi with only power needed?
> thanks


I only have the one box but yes multi room is wireless, though you can also use ethernet if its practical.


----------

